# Where am I?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been scanning in my photos and there is this one odd one taken in 1991 ( I think but no earlier than 90 or later than 92) that I can't identify.

Clues

That its obviously a big lantern but now has a little rotating beacon for the optic. 
The rock is grey 
Its very close to the sea (not all lighthouses are that close)
There is grass so its not an offshore rock lighthouse though it could be on a small island
I bought that cornish smock in Summer 1990 it still looks newish


In 1991 I visited/worked on:
Orfordness - No surrounded by pebbles
Southwold - No surrounded by town
Round Island Isles of Scilly - possible
Bull point - think its a small lantern there
Skerries Holyhead - possible but I was there at Xmas in poor weather 
St Anthonys - No wrong type of lantern
Skoholm - No wrong colour rock
Bardsey - No not close to sea also tower square not round
Lundy - Don't think so wrong optic for South and optic removed in North
St Bees - No not close to sea
Flatholm - Possible 
Instow - No wrong lantern
Trwyn Du - No pretty sure was still Acetylene lamp when I visited 

but if its '90 or '92 than you can add another 20 or so lighthouses.

So although I know of only two others on MHF with lighthouse involvement I thought I would try here perhaps its your local lighthouse? 

I do love a mystery


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Frank,

did you work in the Whitley Bay area at that time?From the surroundings it could be the one at St Marys Island,or how about the lighthouse at South Stack near Holyhead on Anglesey.We have been to the top of both of these,and they are both on small islands just off the coastline.

I love visiting these old lighthouses which are now open to the public,really interesting and in areas of outstanding beauty.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Never been to St Marys (not Trinity House) but S Stack hmmmmmm perhaps but I've got some photos of S Stack optic somewhere. I'll have a look.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Trevose Head 8) I seem to have this bizarre vision of this cornish smock and I would imagine it takes guts to wear it in public.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No didn't go to Trevose until 94/5 plus victorian optic still in place then.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> No didn't go to Trevose until 94/5 plus victorian optic still in place then.


Are you absolutely sure. 8O It had grass. 8)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Well-where were you ?*

Come on then Frank,enough of the mystery,aren't you going to tell us :?

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Well-where were you ?*



wakk44 said:


> Come on then Frank,enough of the mystery,aren't you going to tell us :?
> 
> Steve


I don't know 

When I was scanning in some more photos this morning I found these 3 next to each other in an album which were definitely out of sequence so perhaps my date is wrong.

I'll get Kijana to have a look, but I now think its more likely that it is Round Island in the Scillies or South Bishop, South West Wales
*







Lundy North one of the first solar stations 1991?







St Ann's Head underslung load to South Bishop LH aircraft had one engine fail and dropped this load of a microwave radio into the sea! Sept 1989








Office at E Cowes 1990 *


----------

